# HELP - My arms are tanned but my hand are pale!



## BlahWah (Jun 24, 2006)

Soo... how do I wash only the palms of my hands after applying the Sundressing bronzant but leave the backs of my hands "tanned"?  It looks like I wore gloves while tanning!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 24, 2006)

Use a cotton pad or something?


----------



## ccarp001 (Jun 24, 2006)

LOL!! i am having exactly the same problem!!! it looks like im wearing white gloves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Use a cotton pad or something?_

 
Thanks for the suggestion!  Yeah, that's pretty much what the MA said (unexpected stop @ the counter).  Their suggestion is to apply again afterward with a sponge.  They looked at me like I was slighty stupid, but that's okay, I'm getting used to it from them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait to try that on my feet too, b/c using my hands to apply creates dark patches on my bonier parts.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 
_





  LOL!! i am having exactly the same problem!!! it looks like im wearing white gloves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Mine are yellow gloves b/c of my asian skin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it makes my "tan" look more orange than it should. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope the suggestions help you out!


----------



## ette (Jun 24, 2006)

I used to have a same problem, with regular self-tanner. So I got those puffs from Bath and Body Works and put those on the back of my hands, they don't really get on your fingers. They are for your face but I use the excess on the hands and its really good.


----------



## Tonitra (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL, I know exactly how you feel!
I have a damp washcloth ready for when I'm done tanning myself, and then wipe my palms on it. I find this works very well.


----------

